# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Ihanet rantı türkiyeyi paylaşıyor 10

## ceydaaa

1276887038.jpgYasal mevzuatlarla önlem alınmadığı takdirde, maden aramalarında ve çıkarılmasında tanınan imtiyazlarla yabancı şirketler madenlerimizi hammadde halinde yurtdışına da çıkarabilecek.
Türkiye, büyüyen ekonomisi ve artan nüfusuyla enerji ihtiyacı her geçen gün artan bir ülke konumuna geliyor. Enerji kaynaklarının çeşitlendirilmesi ve bunların kamu eliyle topluma sunulması da bu süreçte önem kazanan konulardan biri olarak karşımıza çıkıyor. Türkiye enerji kaynaklarının varlığı ve enerjinin özellikle Batı’ya iletilmesi açısında da bir terminal ülke durumunda. Bu iki unsur Türkiye’yi enerji açısından uluslararası platformda ciddi bir konuma getiriyor. Dolayısıyla ülkemiz gelecek projeksiyonlarında enerji arz - talep dengesini iyi yaptığı takdirde çok büyük enerji sorunu çekmemesi gereken ender ülkelerden biri konumunda. Ancak sorun da burada başlıyor. Var olan enerji kaynaklarını değerlendirmesi gereken Türkiye bu kaynaklar üzerinde tam anlamıyla etkili olabilmiş değil. Sanayi üretimi de dikkate alındığında Türkiye’nin enerji kaynaklarını verimli ve tam kapasite kullanması gerekiyor. İşte bu noktada enerji kaynaklarının aranıp, bulunması ve aynı zamanda işletilerek ülke ekonomisinin hizmetine sunulması büyük bir önem taşıyor. Ancak yabancı şirketlerin varlığı ve yabancıların da enerji kaynaklarını işletmesine yönelik talepleri Türkiye’nin bir anlamda kafasını karıştırmış durumda. Kamunun istenilen düzeyde bir milli enerji üretimi ve kullanımı politikasını hayata geçirememesi sorunların büyümesini de ilerki yıllarda beraberinde getireceğe benziyor. 
Büyük bir piyasa 
Türkiye enerji kaynakları ve enerji kullanımı açısından bakıldığında önümüzdeki yıllarda büyük bir piyasa görünümünde. Bu nedenle yabancı firmalar her türlü yolu kullanarak Türkiye’nin bu enerji piyasasından pay almak istiyorlar. Bu noktada Türkiye’nin gerek politik, gerekse mevzuat açısından dikkatli adımlar atması gerektiği de bir gerçek. Son yıllarda ülkemiz zengin maden rezervleri açısından dikkat çeken bir ülke durumunda. Ayrıca doğal su kaynaklarının zenginliği barajlardan elde edilecek elektrik üretiminde de Türkiye’nin potansiyelinin bir hayli fazla olduğunu göstermekte. Bu arada dünyada artık yaygınlaşmaya başlayan rüzgar santralleri aracılığıyla elektrik enerjisi üretimi açısından da Türkiye’nin potansiyelinin bir hayli fazla olduğunu uzmanlar dile getiriyor. Bu kadar çok enerji kaynağı çeşitliliğine sahip olan bir ülkede enerji kaynaklarının kamu eliyle kullanılması kadar doğal bir sürecin olmayacağı da kamuoyu tarafından kabul edilmiş durumda. Maden sahalarının yabancı şirketler ya da yabancı şirket ortaklıkları tarafından işletilmesi “Türkiye bu kaynaklardan istediği gibi yararlanıyor mu?” sorusunu da beraberinde getiriyor. 
Yasal mevzuatlarla önlem 
Maden Kanunu’nda yapılan değişiklikler ve bu değişikliklere paralel olarak yapılan anlaşmalar, bir anlamda anayasaya göre satılamayan maden alanlarını kiralama yoluyla yabancı şirketlerin kullanımına da açmış oluyor. Hidroelektrik santrallerde ise yine aynı tehlike mevcut. Uzmanlara göre hidroelektrik santral alanlarının yabancılara açılması akarsu ve dere havzalarının elimizden çıkması sonucunu da uzun vadede beraberinde getirebilir. Bu açıdan bakıldığında eğer gerekli yasal mevzuatlarla önlem alınmadığı takdirde enerji kaynaklarımızın çıkarılması ve kullanımı büyük oranda yabancıların eline geçecek. Özellikle maden aramalarında ve çıkarılmasında tanınan imtiyazlar şirketlere hammadde halinde madenleri yurtdışına çıkarma imkanını da tanıyabiliyor. Bu noktada gelecek yılların teknolojilerinin hammaddesi durumundaki maden rezervleri yabancıların eline geçiyor. Sanayi devrimini yabancı ülkelerin sömürüsüyle gerçekleştiren Batı, bu noktada da kendince önlemler alırken, olan Türkiye’nin maden rezervlerine oluyor. Uzmanlar madencilik aramalarında ve genel olarak enerji üretiminde çevreye zarar vermemenin zor olduğunu belirtirken, aynı zamanda çevreyle barışık bir üretim yönteminin uygulanabileceğinin üzerinde duruyorlar. Elbette burada öncelikli olarak yenilenebilir enerji kaynaklarının kullanımı geliyor. 
Çevreye büyük zararları var
Bunun dışında maden üretiminde olsun diğer enerji üretimlerinde olsun çevreye zarar vermeyecek önlemlerin de alınmasının mümkün olduğunun üzerinde duruyorlar. Son günlerde özellikle Doğu Karadeniz Bölgesi’nde yapılacak irili ufaklı hidroelektrik santrallerin çevreye verebileceği zararlar çok tartışılıyor. Santrallerin daha deneme aşamasında nelere mal olduğunun altı özellikle çiziliyor. Bunun dışında tesislerin yapımında ve yapımın gerçekleştirilmesi aşamasında ortaya çıkan çevre maliyetinin üzerinde özellikle duruluyor. Ekosistem bütünüyle tehlikeye giriyor. Ayrıca kültürel ve toplumsal sonuçları da sık sık sıralanıyor. Özellikle 50 megawatt altındaki hidroelektrik santrallerinden ÇED raporu alma zorunluluğunun kaldırılması eleştiri konularının başında geliyor.
Karadeniz’de dereler kurumaya başladı bile
Santrallerin deneme aşamasında bile Doğu Karadeniz’de bazı dereler kurumaya başladı. Bu aynı zamanda içinde bulunduğu ekosistemi de olumsuz etkiliyor. Bir dünya mirası olan ve Türkiye’nin doğal cenneti yörelerimiz kuruyor. Bu noktada sorulması gereken soru, elde edilecek enerji ile kaybedilen çevre güzellikleri aynı mı? Daha doğrusu bu üretimin bedeli çevre olmalı mı? Elbette bölge insanı bu konuda duyarlı. Kaybolma tehlikesi ile karşı karşıya kalan doğal güzelliklerini koruma peşinde. Aynı zamanda bölge halkının geçim kaynağı olan ormanların santraller nedeniyle kaybolmasını da istemiyorlar. Aynı sorun Çanakkale ve Balıkesir illerinin sınırları içerisinde bulunan Kaz dağları eteklerinde yapılan maden aramaları için de geçerli. Ekosistemi değiştiren bu üretimlere izin verilecek mi, verilmeyecek mi? Cevaplandırılması gereken soru bu. 
Ekolojik miras yok oluyor
Bu üretimler aynı zamanda sosyal dokuyu ve kültürü de olumsuz yönde etkiliyor. Birçok ekolojik miras ve yöre insanlarının geçim kapıları bir bir yok oluyor. Doğu Karadeniz’de gerçekleştirilmesi planlanan HES projelerinde üzerinde en çok tartışılan konuların başında kesilecek ağaç sayısı geliyor. Bilindiği gibi ormanlar su üretimi ve toprak kayması açısından çok önemli doğal kaynaklar. Yani bir taraftan ağaçlarımızı kaybederken diğer taraftan su üretimini yok ediyor, toprak kaymaları da ülkemizi çorak bir duruma getiriyor.
Devretmek çözüm mü?
Türkiye’de enerji kaynakları milli ekonomiye kazandırılma noktasında sıkıntı yaşıyor. Özelleştirme İdaresi bir taraftan hidroelektrik santralleri gruplar halinde özel sektöre devrediyor. Özel sektöre bu devirler ekonomik açıdan ne kadar getiri sağlayacak, kamuoyu açısından tartışmalı bir konu. Güney ve Batı kesimlerinde yani kıyıların da yer alan akarsular ve dereler üzerindeki; Kayaköy, Ermenek, Göksu, İvriz gibi mükemmel 52 adet HES’i 427,2 milyon dolar gelir elde etmek adına satmak ekonomik çıkış olamaz. Küreselleşmeye uyum sağlamak da değildir; Bu olsa olsa ülke kaynaklarını tüketmek olur görüşü de bir taraftan Türk kamuoyunun kafasını kurcalıyor. Madenlerimiz ve enerji kaynaklarımız yabancıların eline geçerken, Türkiye’nin doğal güzellikleri de zarar görüyor. Bu konularda önlem alınmadığı takdirde zarar görmeye de devam edecek. 
Enerji kaynaklarının Türkiye’ye olan katkısını tartışırken sorulması gereken sorulardan bir tanesi de maden alanlarını özel sektöre ya da yabancı şirketlere devretmek çözüm mü? Başlangıçtan beri söylediğimiz gibi Türkiye büyüyen ekonomisi ve yükselen nüfusuyla her geçen gün enerjiye ihtiyacı artan bir ülke. Bunun dışında enerji yollarının kesiştiği nokta önemli bir terminal işlevi de görüyor. 
Sonuç
Üzerinde durulması gereken bir başka konu ise bor başta olmak üzere geleceğin teknolojisini şekillendirecek maden hammaddelerinin önemli oranda rezervi Türkiye’de bulunuyor. İleri teknolojiler düşünüldüğünde Türkiye maden rezervleri açısından dünyada önemli ülkeler arasına giriyor. Hem enerji üreticisi, hem de enerji terminali konumunda olan ülkemizin burada stratejik bir enerji planlaması yapması gerekiyor. Özelleştirmeler yerine elimizdeki kaynakları daha verimli kullanabilmek için planlı politikalar oluşturmak şu anda önümüzde duran en önemli ve akılcı seçeneklerden bir tanesi. Yani madenler sadece kâr amaçlı metalar olarak düşünülmemeli. Bunun yerine ülke ekonomisine kazanç getirecek ve ülkenin faydasına kullanılabilecek milli zenginlikler olarak düşünülmeli. Bu noktada elbette ilk akla gelen konu özelleştirmeler. Ülkemizi yönetenlerin bu nokta da daha duyarlı olması gerekiyor. Maden sahalarımızın özelleştirilmesi aslında Osmanlı döneminden bu yana devam eden Batı’nın hammadde ihtiyacını karşılamaya dönük bir girişim olmaktan öte gitmiyor. Türkiye’nin kendi geleceği için sanayisini daha da sağlamlaştırmak açısından kendi üretimini yapıp, kendi yolunu açması gerekiyor. Elimizdeki kaynakları milli politikalar doğrultusunda planlayarak kullanmak krizlerle dolu bir ekonomik yapılanmadan çıkmanın da önemli unsurlarından biri olarak görünüyor.

kaynak: yg.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr

----------

